# What if?



## Greenjean (Jun 13, 2009)

What if a Seedbank gets Busted for mailing to the U.S. does the DEA get my info:holysheep: ? I live in the US. If I buy prolly gunna go with Attitude I hear good things.  I hear ppl say they send it to a friends address or somthin like that but seems it would all still lead right to you eventually.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2009)

Here in the UK it is legal to buy and sell seeds, it is illegal to germinate them.

Crazy law  

If the law changes and they make it illegal to sell seeds then the companies can and will be busted.

And I presume all paper or electronic evidence will be used fully.

Get seeds posted to a safe house and pay with pre paid credit cards or cash or any other method accepted that is non traceable.

Just because your safe today, doesnt mean your going to be safe X amount of years down the line.

eace:


----------



## Hick (Jun 13, 2009)

Shoulda' been around when heavens stairway went down :rofl:..
  I think _thousands_ of growers ran for cover, but I don't believe that there was ever a "confirmed" bust associated with any of the seedbank information.  NOT that it couldn't or wouldn't be used.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Shoulda' been around when heavens stairway went down :rofl:..
> I think _thousands_ of growers ran for cover, but I don't believe that there was ever a "confirmed" bust associated with any of the seedbank information.  NOT that it couldn't or wouldn't be used.



LOL--I am one of those who had an order in with Heaven's Stairway when Overgrow went down.    (and here I am ...still growing after all these years  :hubba


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2009)

Dit the initial shock of what happened have a second wave where worry kicked in THG?

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Dit the initial shock of what happened have a second wave where worry kicked in THG?
> 
> eace:



I didn't really get too worried.  At first we did not know what had happened to Overgrow--their website was just not up.  When I found out what had gone on, I had a little trepidation, but thinking about it logically, I didn't really figure that I was going to get busted because of this.  I don't know how much info the DEA was given, but I had a 10 seed order--probably not enough for the DEA to even concern themselves with, even if they knew.  As far as local law enforcement, I wasn't too worried about them.  I live in a very large sparsely populated county--law enforcement is stretched thin (and we all know each other).  There are large gorilla grows discovered every year by hunters or hikers.  In the 11 years I have lived in the little place where I live, there has never been a bust of a small indoor grow.


----------



## Greenjean (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks fo the replies I am only goin to be making a small order and from what I have read on this and other threads I think I should be fine. 

 Thank you all


----------

